# Seiko Monster Dial Change



## eelblady (Sep 6, 2006)

I started with a Black Monster from Roy a year ago and have built my collection from there.

I recently modded a SKX007 all by myself! I like the results so much, the BM isn't getting worn and as I fancy an Orange Monster, I am considering a dial change. Does anybody know where one might obtain an OM dial from?

I would have put a message on the wanted forum but my post count prevents that!

Thought it was worth asking - if nothing else, I am one post closer to being able to post on the wanted forum!

Many thanks


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Eel,

Get yaself upto the 50posts and then you'll be able to place a WTB

Regs

Bry


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Would you consider a swap at all?

I recently got an OM here and its a bit on the orange side for me.

I like a touch of orange with me watch but perhaps a second hand or something not the whole face.

But I quite like the watch otherwise, and would quite like to try a BM to see the difference.

Des


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

desmondus rotundus said:


> Would you consider a swap at all?
> 
> I recently got an OM here and its a bit on the orange side for me.
> 
> ...


i think ill have a spare bm dial soon so ill let you know when.

jason.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

this sounds like it could turn into a game of musical dials :lol:


----------



## sabestian (Mar 7, 2008)

Hmmm. Interesting...I've got an OM and I love it. Saying that, I think that the best looking Monster is a modded version with a black face and an orange rised ring around it (part of the face that normally is the same colour).

Sorry for not using a correct terminology but I happen not to owe one.  Hope I make myself clear, though.

I'd be mostly grateful if someone posted a picture of what I mean...And possibly an advice if replacing just the face without the ring and hands is possible (how would black hands look on a black face with an orange ring?)...


----------



## sabestian (Mar 7, 2008)

Here we go: robbie409 (WUS) collection (I hope it's ok):



















I'd like to have a go and modify it myself, could you please advise if there are any special tools required? Is there any tutorial available online?


----------



## eelblady (Sep 6, 2006)

So many monsters so little time! :tongue2:

I would consider a swap, though with the 50 posts rules re the sales/trade boards I don't want to overstep the line. My e-mail address is eelblady AT googlemail DOT com. That is unless the mods disagree and delete this post, re the potential rules transgression. :sweatdrop:

PS never used these smilie things before, but quite liking it now.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

eelblady said:


> So many monsters so little time! :tongue2:
> 
> I would consider a swap, though with the 50 posts rules re the sales/trade boards I don't want to overstep the line. My e-mail address is eelblady AT googlemail DOT com. That is unless the mods disagree and delete this post, re the potential rules transgression. :sweatdrop:
> 
> PS never used these smilie things before, but quite liking it now.


some nice mods up there but i still think the OM and BM are the best of the bunch.

am going to make up my mind about a swap after the weekend - beaters only to work.

its in great nick, keeping good time (about +12 sec/day) and the lume is as good as expected.

also i already have a corker of a black faced mod'd 007 also sourced here on the forum.

to be honest i am not sure its totally the orange in the face that was putting me off.

there seems to be plasticky-ness to the face i hadnt expected - but then perhaps the BM has this too - haven't seen one in the metal.

but it is by far the easiest to read precisely at a glance in any light condition of my little shamble of beaters

if someone else offers you a dial or a swap then don't wait for me, mine may be a keeper after all.

:nuke:


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

sabestian said:


> Here we go: robbie409 (WUS) collection (I hope it's ok):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blkoody monster mash nice :lol:


----------



## eelblady (Sep 6, 2006)

Nothing like as good as the above, but here is my collection :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

these can be bought for very little money 










let me know if your interested...


----------



## Desmo (Apr 26, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> these can be bought for very little money
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for 'hi-jacking' this thread h34r:

I just might be interested to buy the watch(es), please drop me a mail (adress found in profile) with more info about price etc

Rgds,

///Desmo


----------



## sabestian (Mar 7, 2008)

I was given this great link (a guide on changing the dial and hands): http://www.tz-uk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=40092


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

sabestian said:


> I was given this great link (a guide on changing the dial and hands): http://www.tz-uk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=40092


good link that im still not sure about doing it myself i used to repair circuit boards so not scared by fidly work just need to practise first i think.

jason.


----------



## eelblady (Sep 6, 2006)

First attempt at using the quotes didgery, so finger crossed



desmondus rotundus said:


> [there seems to be plasticky-ness to the face i hadnt expected - but then perhaps the BM has this too -


BM doesn't seem plasticky to me, but I've not seen an OM as yet. I am in Liverpool city centre most days if that is any good for a show and tell to you...


----------



## eelblady (Sep 6, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> these can be bought for very little money
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could be, looking at the pics above the OM hands look different so I would probably need the hands too. Depends on definition of little money! I am at the tighter end of the WIS spectrum - the BM is my most expensive watch!


----------



## eelblady (Sep 6, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> im still not sure about doing it myself i used to repair circuit boards so not scared by fidly work just need to practise first i think.
> 
> jason.


I can relate to that - the BM is the only new watch I have bought and I haven't had the brass [email protected] to fiddle with it! Got the SKX007 of t' 'bay to do that and although it was very satisfying and I am happy with the results not sure I have the confidence to mess with a watch that is barely out of guarantee!! :blink:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

my OM is now on the sales forum. managed to make meself look like a bigger pillock than usual by double posting. so much for flood control.


----------



## eelblady (Sep 6, 2006)

desmondus rotundus said:


> my OM is now on the sales forum. managed to make meself look like a bigger pillock than usual by double posting. so much for flood control.


Damn missed it - was busy trying to get a 6309 last night!! Missed that, too! :lol:


----------



## 17bex (Oct 6, 2008)

sabestian said:


> Here we go: robbie409 (WUS) collection (I hope it's ok):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats an awesome collection


----------

